# Believe It or Not?



## Dead*shot (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone believe that Mitch Rompola's buck he took from Michigan could be the World record buck? I believe he shot this Buck in 1998!....I was reading an arcticle on him and they and many others believe that his buck was a fake!


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

Not only a travesty, but a real loss to the hunting world. What might have been. It is clearly the new No. 1 typical in the world, and of all places shot just outside of Traverse City. I think Mitch is a very odd and confused individual, but I have to hand it to him, he knows how to shoot big bucks with the bow. Don't quote me, but I think he has 18 P&Y's going all the way back to when he was a kid and shot the state record in Missouri. I say what a loss because Michigan could have benefited a little form it. But all we got is a mixed up tale of a guy ( who has had every rumor about him thrown around-homosexual, crazy postal worker, caught bringing in illegal deer, raised this buck in his basement, etc.) who in my book shot the greatest buck of all time and now we are left to wonder what might have been.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thought we agree'd, next person to mention the "R" word had to buy us all a round of beer?


----------



## Dead*shot (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sorry if i brought up a subject that i shouldn't bring up, but the article about him and his buck on http://whitetail.com/index.html just didn't really give me a conculsion to let me know if his buck is *actually* the world record buck!



Rustyaxecamp said:


> Oh lord, here we go. :shhh:
> 
> When people sign up on this site they should have to agree not to bring up certain things.....Rompola, Fred Trost, cougars, wolves, etc....


----------



## Partikle (Aug 31, 2006)

Wasn't he offered cash to agree never to have it officially measured and entered into the P&Y book? Weird story no matter how you look at it. Does anyone know where that rack is today? Over Mitch's fireplace maybe?


----------



## Dead*shot (Sep 21, 2006)

I read that they offer him $20000 to get it x-ray...but he turned them down!



Partikle said:


> Wasn't he offered cash to agree never to have it officially measured and entered into the P&Y book? Weird story no matter how you look at it. Does anyone know where that rack is today? Over Mitch's fireplace maybe?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here we go again


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

Seems like a very strange stoy indeed! Here's this mammy-whacker of a whitetail taken by a proven CBM record holder. Now here's the strange part, he legally agreed not to register his buck as the new #1 whitetail in the world. Hmmm, one could look at that as odd, but........
Mitch has areas he is intimately familiar with. He knows the habits and whereabouts of the whitetails on those properties because that is where he spends all of his time! Once the location on where the buck was taken came out, where do you think every Tom, Dick, and Harry wannabe whitetail hunter will be? Thats right, in Mitch's hunting areas. To me what is amazing is that when another hunter is so successful, why do others want to be the first to discredit him/ her? Envy baby, plain and simple! We all want to shoot a nice buck but there are those who are simply envious of those who CONSISTENTLY harvest great bucks. Geez, wonder how he does it? Hard work and dedication. Just my .02 cents.
 Whack


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I heard Mitch has taken up Dall Sheep hunting.......


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Come on Eric, That obviously isn't a real Dall Sheep. Look at the way his ears are drooping. Yeah, that's a fake.:lol:


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

All He Had To Do Was Get It X-rayed,then He Would Have The #1 Spot.nobody Is Going To Tell Me I Can't Have It Scored.he Didn't,so You Can Believe What Ya Want.i Know Duck Carves(world Champs From Minnasota) That Make Antlers From Saw Dust & Elmers Glue & They Look Great.and I Have Had Taxidermists Fix Broken Tines Before.my Mom Has A 8pt.skull With A Owl Perched On The Antler & The Whole Thing Is Carved From Wood.everyone Who See's It Thinks Its Real.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Mitch says it's real, but no one can check because he is mad at Gov. Granholm and the wolves.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Mitch says it's real, but no one can check because he is mad at Gov. Granholm and the wolves.


...and the cougars:evilsmile


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

yup. It's the cougars who put those screws and brackets in the skull plate.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice buck. Way to go Mitch. :coolgleam

If your reading this, your welcome in my camp anytime. ( And I'm pretty damn particular about who I share a fire with. )


----------



## Partikle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> Nice buck. Way to go Mitch. :coolgleam
> 
> If your reading this, your welcome in my camp anytime. ( And I'm pretty damn particular about who I share a fire with. )


Does Mitch hang out here? Sorry for sounding so ignorant, but I don't live in Michigan.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Mitch wishes he hung out here.:coolgleam 

People have STRONG mixed feelings regarding both these people.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

either way mitch knows what hes got and thats all that matters


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It's like deja-vu all over again. 

Until the rack is submitted for examination I consider it to be a failed hoax.
If indeed it is a record as initially claimed, why the change of heart about claiming it's rightful place in the record books?:16suspect


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I always find Rompola threads entertaining. Here is a question for all of those skeptics who think Mitch was trying to scam everyone. Here is the current Michigan archery state record. Mitch has held this record for something like 20 years. It was taken in the same general vicinity as the purported fake. To the best of my knowledge there has never been any call to x-ray it or any suggestion that it was pen raised or imported from Kentucky or all of the other charges that have been made against him. So why do you accept this buck but not the other? 










Like virtually everyone else, I have no idea whether Mitch's deer was the real thing or not but I have to say that all that has been presented by skeptics are a bunch of opinions, none of which have been backed up with any facts or evidence. I remember reading something by the guy who was leading the charge against Mitch, saying that it had to be a fake because the ears drooped. What BS! I've seen literally dozens of pictures of big bucks that have been killed that have droopy ears. To claim this as "proof" that it was a fake is laughable.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

swampbuck62 said:


> Bump........ Lmao


NICE! (Trouble-maker) :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Zombie thread !!!!! :lol:*


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

How does a 6 year old thread come back to life??


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is a record catch (2012) that we released simply because we didnt want the press and the bad mouthing that would have come with the registration.
Who wants this stuff?. Anymore there is a bunch of naysayers waiting to claim you cheated somehow or that you didnt even do it. I would take the money to not register... Much better that way.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

U.P. Whackmaster said:


> Lance Armstrong dominated cycling and those envious and jeleous of his accomplishments said he was doping. Well, 'ole Lance proved them wrong! It was in his personality as a *competitor* to stand up and say prove them wrong.


You should edit your post!!
armstrong should be made to pay back every penny he stole from anybody.
It takes a certain kind of person to look you in the eye, and lie to get something from you....

To not enter a buck on your misplaced principles, then pretend that it is legitimate, then try to steal the honor from someone who really did shoot the biggest buck also takes a certain kind of person...
rompola made his decision, for whatever reason, to not legitimize the deer-let it disappear for good.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Northwood lures said:


> Here is a record catch (2012) that we released simply because we didnt want the press and the bad mouthing that would have come with the registration.
> Who wants this stuff?. Anymore there is a bunch of naysayers waiting to claim you cheated somehow or that you didnt even do it. I would take the money to not register... Much better that way.


 
WOW... that's one SMALL WOMAN!....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!:yikes: will it never go away?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Nobody has any facts on this at all. I think its legit. I also think the way he has been treated over it is horrible. CBM I believe has scored it and they have commented on it as well. Just sayin

Ganzer


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

john warren said:


> AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!:yikes: will it never go away?


As long as people bump 6 year old threads for no reason I can fathom other than being "that guy" and others then continue to comment, it will always be here.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

METTLEFISH said:


> WOW... that's one SMALL WOMAN!....


 She is 5' 5"
Her fish was 11" longer and much larger in body than the one I am holding here.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

That fish is a FAKE..."droopy whiskers" give it away!!!

*** seriously...awesome fish ***

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I heard Mitch has taken up Dall Sheep hunting.......


Priceless!!!! LOVE IT>>>LMAO!


----------

